# What species is this?



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

This is a cricket for sale online and I was wondering what species this is?









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know anything about identifying crickets, so I can't help you there. This exact photo, though, shows up all over the internet (google images search), and is a free photo on Shutterstock purportedly created by someone in Thailand. It might be a species local to that photographer. It sure is a pretty cricket. It seems unlikely to me that the cricket vendor who uses this photo (American Cricket Ranch?) is selling this species, but rather is simply using the first generic cricket photo they found. I am under the impression that all US feeder vendors sell either brown house crickets or banded crickets.


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

When I read the description it sounded like this was the Jamaican Field Cricket or something similar because they had in the description how aggressive these crickets were. Idk what species this is either but I'm interested in finding out


Socratic Monologue said:


> I don't know anything about identifying crickets, so I can't help you there. This exact photo, though, shows up all over the internet (google images search), and is a free photo on Shutterstock purportedly created by someone in Thailand. It might be a species local to that photographer. It sure is a pretty cricket. It seems unlikely to me that the cricket vendor who uses this photo (American Cricket Ranch?) is selling this species, but rather is simply using the first generic cricket photo they found. I am under the impression that all US feeder vendors sell either brown house crickets or banded crickets.


Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

